# Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum



## zoro (22 Februar 2008)

Kann man die Zeitspanne vergrössern, mir ist heute zweimal passsiert, dass ich getrennt wurde und von neuem anfangen musste


----------



## webwatcher (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer biem Schreiben aus dem Forum*

Es gibt keine Login-Zeitspanne


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*



zoro schrieb:


> ... mir ist heute zweimal passsiert, dass ich getrennt wurde und von neuem anfangen musste


Wenn ich mir angucke, was du gepostet hast, könnte ich da auch eine alternative Ursache vermuten können ...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*

Hast du Firefox "Tabs neu laden" aktiviert.
Dann passiert das!


----------



## zoro (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir angucke, was du gepostet hast, könnte ich da auch eine alternative Ursache vermuten können ...




@KatzenHai,


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*

Du schreibst und fragst zu Viren und Trojanern. Mal erwogen, dass solche Dinger (wenn vorhanden) seltsames Benehmen eines PCs auslösen könnten??


----------



## zoro (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hast du Firefox "Tabs neu laden" aktiviert.
> Dann passiert das!



@222431,

Nee, ich mach gerade mit IE6


----------



## zoro (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Du schreibst und fragst zu Viren und Trojanern. Mal erwogen, dass solche Dinger (wenn vorhanden) seltsames Benehmen eines PCs auslösen könnten??




@KatzenHai,

denke ich nicht dass dies davon kommt. Ich glaube da Thema wir ziemlich hochgespielt und vielfach taugen auch die Programme nichts, da sie Unfug melden!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*

Möglicherweise  muß sich das Forum erst  an dich gewöhnen,  registriert seit: 16.06.*2006*
aber bis heute noch nie vorher gepostet


----------



## Ghost (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Möglicherweise  muß sich das Forum erst  an dich gewöhnen,  registriert seit: 16.06.*2006*
> aber bis heute noch nie vorher gepostet



Oha das is aber schon lang her!
2006 was hab ich da den gerade gemacht gehabt??
Ich glaub zu der zeit hab ich in ner schule als hausmeisterhefer malocht!^^:sun::-D


----------



## zoro (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*

@Captain Picar, Ghost

habe woanders in einen ähnlichen Forum schon oft und seit länger Zeit gepostet, wobei mir das noch nie passiert ist.

Beim Versuch ein Zitat ist man einfach abgemeldet. Wiederanmelden funktioniert nicht obwohl das Häckchen gesetzt ist. Damt ich weiterkomme hilft nur das Forum neu aufturufen, den Text aus dem misslungenen Versuch
zu kopieren und dann neu zu posten.


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*

Hast Du bei der Anmeldung den Haken gesetzt, dass Du angemeldet bleiben willst?


----------



## webwatcher (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*



zoro schrieb:


> . Wiederanmelden funktioniert nicht obwohl das Häckchen gesetzt ist.


Sorry, aber du bist bisher der einzige und erste bei dem das passiert, Wo sollen wir also suchen?


----------



## blowfish (25 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wo sollen wir also suchen?



Das passiert mir auch öfters, dass hängt aber an unserer Kopfstelle im Netzwerk. Da passiert es schon mal, dass man rausgeschmissen wird. Nur das ich mich gleich wieder anmelden kann.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*

Browser evtl so eingestellt, dass Cookies automatisch gelöscht werden? Dann funkt auch das automatische wiederanmelden nicht. Kann aber auch an der Firewall bzw. dem Virenscanner  liegen, wenn das dort entsprechend eingestellt ist.


----------



## zoro (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fliege immer beim Schreiben aus dem Forum*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Browser evtl so eingestellt, dass Cookies automatisch gelöscht werden? Dann funkt auch das automatische wiederanmelden nicht. Kann aber auch an der Firewall bzw. dem Virenscanner  liegen, wenn das dort entsprechend eingestellt ist.




@BenTigger

Vielen Dank.

Zur Zeit gehts besser. Ich hatte wegen der Beanstandung (Backdoor.small.jg) von SPYWARE DOCTOR  für die Seite die Cookies gesperrt. Daran wirs wohl gelegen haben.


----------

